# Filling trim nail holes



## RichPaints (Apr 8, 2015)

I'm starting with a new builder, and the first house is large with a million nail holes to be filled. Years ago when I was in the union and working in the high end residentials in Chicago we would fill them with window glazing then top with ready patch. Just wondering what other techniques people are using.


----------



## Gracobucks (May 29, 2011)

I patch my nail holes with 2 coats of dry-dex. Seems to work good and easy to sand.


----------



## gabe (Apr 20, 2012)

We like to use Crawford sparkling paste. The guys like it when it dries out a little, then they make it into a ball and use it to fill. They overfill the hole, then sand it once it dries.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

gabe said:


> We like to use Crawford sparkling paste. The guys like it when it dries out a little, then they make it into a ball and use it to fill. They overfill the hole, then sand it once it dries.



Same here but we use Crackshot most of the time. The denser shackles like Crackshot and Crawfords you can more easily get away with one overfill than you can lightweight. Lightweight shrinks too much. 

Nothing much easier than glazing compound, but in the age of waterborne I've about quit using it.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

gabe said:


> We like to use Crawford sparkling paste. The guys like it when it dries out a little, then they make it into a ball and use it to fill. They overfill the hole, then sand it once it dries.


That's our go-to product as well. I like the drying out trick to reduce shrinkage.

While I appreciate that pneumatic nail guns have made life easier for trim carpenters, they also make it way too easy to go overboard with fasteners.


----------



## Gracobucks (May 29, 2011)

Gough said:


> While I appreciate that pneumatic nail guns have made life easier for trim carpenters, they also make it way too easy to go overboard with fasteners.


Tell me about it. This is a one of many boards we made the carpenter replace, due to over nailing.









And they wonder why they can see nail holes sometimes


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Gracobucks said:


> Tell me about it. This is a one of many boards we made the carpenter replace, due to over nailing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trying to suck up those miters, I'd guess.


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

I know some of then think it's a friggen machine gun...


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Delta Painting said:


> I know some of then think it's a friggen machine gun...


I and most here hate that. I've done change orders because of excessive nailing. I've also walked away from some trim that was littered with nail holes.

The worst is when they think the machine gun methods works but none of the nails are set. So much fun to set hundreds of nails per sq inch.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Gracobucks said:


> Tell me about it. This is a one of many boards we made the carpenter replace, due to over nailing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This trim board was over nailed and warped bad (their reason for over nailing.)

Instead of scoring the trim to wall with a razor they just ripped the boars right off the wall.

Freaking hacks.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

I just got off a job in s McMansion type house that had some "fancy" MDF trim. The smaller trim pieces were put together with the smallest pin nails I have even seen. I called them micro-pins. They were not much thicker than a couple dozen strands of hair. Obviously, they weren't intended to be set and filed but just left how they went in. Usually sticking out just a little. They were so small that from a distance they were almost invisible anyway, just looked like a tint black speck. 

I guess that's a cheap way to trim. Just pin up pre-finished boards and walk away. You could pull the trim off with your hands but hey, can't have everything.


----------



## Gracobucks (May 29, 2011)

These carpenters have the "pin nails" 23 gauge but they refuse to use them. They claim they dont hold as well as a 18g.* BUT* if they are putting up their own prefinished crown molding on top of a cabinet they seem to hold just fine. Funny how they can hold up their stuff but not the stuff that needs painting. One of their 18g nailers blows out the MDF trim leaving a 1\4 crater and is almost impossible to patch.


----------



## rwransom (Aug 7, 2013)

1) MH Ready Patch 2)Sand 3)Crawford's Green Can


----------



## Different Strokes (Dec 8, 2010)

I've used a lot of different kinds and this is my favorite.


----------



## sincere painter (Apr 14, 2010)

I thought excessive nailing at miters was also from not shimming? Just sayin.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

sincere painter said:


> I thought excessive nailing at miters was also from not shimming? Just sayin.


I think that's part of it. Seems to be the general lack of skilled trim crews.

Over the years, I've had the priviledge to work around some really skilled mechanics...and the misfortune to follow some real hacks. Sadly, the latter seems to be in the majority these days.


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

The worst are the hacks that get glue all over the trim


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TKbrush (Dec 30, 2014)

When i worked for other painters, 2 coats,apps of crackshot and sanding. Nowadays mostly one app of crackshot with a wet microber towel in hand, 2 apps for anything eyeish level, that needs it. No sanding...if somethings high when painting, smoothing it along.
The weird thing is, for one painter i worked for, we did 2 apps with sanding, yet rolled the trim w little rollers.
I myself only had one customer ask about 2 apps of nail hole filler and maybe 3 or 4 customers pointing out dimples...which i easily level it. Most customers are happy with the trim looking 95percent better though.
I think the small pins and staples are good, as long as they are anchored in, otherwise i have to snip the bent pins or put finishing nails in myself. Its certainly easier to fill and paint over, better than bigger finishing nail holes. With missing studs, that always happened hammering too. With the time/money thing, it all is whatever it is.


----------



## Atomize (Mar 25, 2014)

The most handy tool in the arsenal when filling nails that aren't set by a carpenter that doesn't really care about anybody that follows them. A few are no problem but I have followed some butchers that leave many. This does make quick work of them.


----------



## RichPaints (Apr 8, 2015)

I wanted to get away from oil based products. Patching and priming/painting. I'm using a shrink free sparkling and knifing it in. I'm very pleased with the finished product with only one app and light sanding.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Atomize said:


> The most handy tool in the arsenal when filling nails that aren't set by a carpenter that doesn't really care about anybody that follows them. A few are no problem but I have followed some butchers that leave many. This does make quick work of them.



Those are great. They also make one that pops hinge pins. Very handy


----------



## Gracobucks (May 29, 2011)

I also use the spring tool for setting nails. Makes it easy to carry around instead of carrying a punch and a hammer


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Gracobucks said:


> I also use the spring tool for setting nails. Makes it easy to carry around instead of carrying a punch and a hammer


Where in Canada are you getting one of these? I've honestly never seen one before, but I'd rather have one of those in my back pocket than having to grab a hammer and punch every now and again or remember what room I left it in last time I found a proud nail.


----------



## Atomize (Mar 25, 2014)

Wildbill7145 said:


> Where in Canada are you getting one of these? I've honestly never seen one before, but I'd rather have one of those in my back pocket than having to grab a hammer and punch every now and again or remember what room I left it in last time I found a proud nail.


 I found the 2 pack( 1nail set and 1 door pin tool) at my trusty local BM store but you can also find them on Amazon for a low price. After looking for a pic for my post I also saw they are guaranteed for life!


----------



## readytoofire (Mar 13, 2015)

I like to fill with lightweight spackle first and wipe flush let dry and bondo flush next.... light sand!!!! bammo


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

I've been using automotive spotting putty for filling nail holes in certain situations lately. If I'm detailing trim and run across partially filled holes or dings the spotting putty works awesome. It's solvent based like regular bondo, dries fast and hard, but is only one part so no mixing. Also it sands way easier than bondo.


----------

